

Blogs with great writing? - DavidTurnbull

I'd like to have a few RSS feeds sent to my Kindle (via kindlefeeder.com if you're curious) but I can't think of blogs that consistently have articles on the longer side that are worth reading. I'm really just interested in reading things that are well-written and fascinating, and not news. I don't want to be kept up to date, just engaged with something that hasn't been thrown together haphazardly.<p>Any thoughts on what's worth checking out?
======
sushi
I'd suggest <http://www.aldaily.com/> which aggregates very good editorials
and reviews from some of the best newspapers magazines and blogs online.

------
jeffmiller
Derek Sivers's blog, <http://sivers.org/blog>

------
bobf
I've found J.D. Roth's personal finance blog to be one of the more well-
written and interesting blogs around: <http://www.getrichslowly.org>

------
DannyCooper
Sean Platt @ <http://writerdad.com> is an AMAZING writer, however the blogs
focus may not be your cup of tea.

------
tswicegood
Clay Johnson's InfoVegan is quickly becoming one of my favorites:
<http://infovegan.com/>

------
grobolom
Don't know what kinds of blogs you are looking for, but my friends over at
www.superprofundo.com write some pretty interesting stuff.

